# Health Insurance and Residency



## SSP&JWA (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi

This is my first post but I have been reading the forum for a couple of years and have found it brilliantly informative. My wife and I are nearly here for good now. We have rented a house for a year and are in the process of "sorting" our house in the UK prior to renting or selling!
I have just two related questions at the moment and would be grateful for any advice.

We are both non working early retirees (i.e. we do not pay into the Cypriot system) so in order to get the yellow residency slip I understand that we will need private medical insurance at least until our state pensions kick in, in about 8 years.

We have both been for medicals and the doc has discovered that I have high cholesterol and so it seems likely that there may be some significant exclusions in my cover (probably anything cardiovascular). The question is what will the immigration people make of that? Do I have to prove that I have sufficient resources to self fund? or will they just not accept my application?

My wife is receiving her private pension at the moment, if we become tax residents here and pay taxes on that and our other interest payments does that count as paying into the system and allow us to access the Cypriot health system?

Look forward to any help you can give!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

SSP&JWA said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post but I have been reading the forum for a couple of years and have found it brilliantly informative. My wife and I are nearly here for good now. We have rented a house for a year and are in the process of "sorting" our house in the UK prior to renting or selling!
> I have just two related questions at the moment and would be grateful for any advice.
> ...


For the private health insurance the immigration will not bother with what it not cover. You will get your yellow slip if the rest of demands are fulfilled.

Your tax payments in Cyprus will not count as paying into the social system, which is separate.


----------



## SSP&JWA (Dec 11, 2014)

Many thanks, that answers everything


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You could however possibly opt to pay into the social fund.
Your insurance company will send you for a medical and if you are sent to the doctor that our insurance company sends us to he may actually not report you high cholesterol. That's what he did for and he treated me for the cholesterol which is now well within normal limits.


----------



## SSP&JWA (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Veronica...........We have compromised.....I am going back to the UK today with instructions to lose 10Kg and take no alcohol over Christmas which will hopefully bring me back on track... at which time I will have another medical......Looks like Christmas will be a lot of fun this year!
Carrots and water anyone??


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> You could however possibly opt to pay into the social fund.
> Your insurance company will send you for a medical and if you are sent to the doctor that our insurance company sends us to he may actually not report you high cholesterol. That's what he did for and he treated me for the cholesterol which is now well within normal limits.


The minimum social fund payment is what I understand around 100 € per month. 1200 € p.a is quite a lot of money for what?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> The minimum social fund payment is what I understand around 100 € per month. 1200 € p.a is quite a lot of money for what?


True, for not a lot more you can get insurance and have a decent level of heAlthcare i nice surroundings rather than that hell hole general hospital.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> True, for not a lot more you can get insurance and have a decent level of heAlthcare i nice surroundings rather than that hell hole general hospital.


I use Paphos General because the diabetic specialist is one of the best in Cyprus and she is good. But you are right otherwise. 

I need to do a test for finding bleeding in the eyes once a year. I asked if they do it as in Germany with a digital camera, but they use an ancient method where they drip a solution in your eyes, resulting in a ban to drive that day. But private clinics all over Cyprus do it so I ended up in Paphos with a optic shop where they do this procedure. Cost 20€, but if you buy your glasses there it is free. 20€ is cheap for a not wasted day

Anders


----------

